# mind over matter over mind



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

according to mcEwen's new book, _The End of Stress, "we can change our stress response or our HPA axis by afirming positive thoughts to ourselves...a fascinating example is a 1996 study by Michael phelps of UCLA who developed the first PET scanner. Before therapy scans revealed an abnormality in the brain's use of glucose in a key area related to movement regulation. Since patients with OCD get locked into intricate, uncontrollable patterns of repetitive movement, it's likely that this abnormal activity is a marker for this disorder. After therapy, followup PET scans showed the abnormal activity in the brain was visibly and significantly decreased - correlating with an improvement in the patient's OCD symptoms. [therapy was CBT here but other methods might work] research is in _Arch of general psychiatry, 53 1996 109-113)tom


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

there is a doctor on the internet -- dr mercola. some woman mentioned his site. he highly stresses the practice of accupressure, but while you are doing it you need to focus on the problem you are having and then follow it with a very strong positive affirmation. he insists that it is incredibly helpful. his insistance convinced me to try it.i had some experience with the technique in the past and i knew that it worked.


----------

